# What Are Your Thoughts On This Maxell Product?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Every time I run a system diagnostic on all my gear -- checking to make sure all levels are right, inputs are assigned, controls are adjusted properly on my display, etc. -- I also run this disc through my OPPO BDP-83, which is supposed to "clear the laser lens" of the player "without touching or scratching the delicate lens itself" and instead blows air to somehow "release any debris" that may be on the lens:

http://www.maxell-usa.com/index.aspx?id=63;73;606;0&a=info&pid=596

http://www.amazon.com/Maxell-Blu-Ra...4&sr=8-4&keywords=maxell+blu-ray+lens+cleaner

Do any of you guys use such a cleaning kit? Does this seem like it would do any harm -- or good, for that matter -- if used? Would any of you recommend against using it for fear of "doing something" to my player? OPPO informed me that they don't think any of these cleaning solution kits -- even those that do use brushes -- would cause long term harm to the player, but I just wanted to get the feedback of the 'Shacksters...

Thanks! :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've used the cleaning brushes with my gear and never had a problem. I wouldn't fear any of them. Good luck and post which one you go with.:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> I've used the cleaning brushes with my gear and never had a problem. I wouldn't fear any of them. Good luck and post which one you go with.:T


Thanx, Bambino.

Actually, I have been using this Maxell disc I cited for some time now -- probably for as long as I have the OPPO...I just wanted some feedback from others regarding if they thought this would damage the player, cause more issues than it supposedly "solves," etc. 

What kind of "brushed" systems have you used in the past?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry my friend I haven't a clue as to the brand that I've used (its been years) but everytime I've had a glitch in the CD or Blu ray player it has solved it. Hope this helps.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Also I wouldn't worry about them ruining your device they are made for the purpose of cleaning so.....
When I lived with my mom it was somewhat of a dusty environment but now I live on my own and have 2 dogs but haven't had any problems kinda strange I think.:scratch:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks, brother...


----------

